# Gurkha Regent Torpedo Cigar Review - eight months in the cooler...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

pre light appearance excellent except one large line coming from under band. with band removed, it doesn't appear to be a problem. box press is f...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Regent Torpedo Cigar Review - eight months in the cooler...


----------

